# mask question



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

my brother has glassed and wants to know how to get his mask the same lenses as his glasses. any ideas?


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

Go to MBT with his script and they can order - or they may have them in stock - lenses to fit the mask. He may have to go with a different mask as there is a limit to the shape of script lenses that they make.


----------

